# tyco hp2, how the heck to remove guide pin



## kiwislotcar (Oct 7, 2012)

How the heck do I remove the guide pin from the tyco hp2 chassis, I don't want to put anymore strain on the chassis than I already have trying to remove it, there must be a trick to it but darned if I can work it out.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

You need a flat-head screwdriver, put it between the guidepin and front axle. use the axle as a base and wedge the guidepin out.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Give me a ring sometime! 06 3788943


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

dlw said:


> You need a flat-head screwdriver, put it between the guidepin and front axle. use the axle as a base and wedge the guidepin out.


Yep, that works, but be wicked careful that you do not bend the axle.
I usually remove the front axle and slide a junk* one in place to pry against.

*(The one I bent the first time. lol)


----------



## kiwislotcar (Oct 7, 2012)

*thanks*

thanks guys, will now decide which axle will be the sacrificial one then.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Or, you could try needle nose pliers.


----------



## kiwislotcar (Oct 7, 2012)

*another method*

I was very reluctant to damage a front axle and it turned out I had none to spare so came up with another method which I found dead easy and not hard on any part of the chassis. Put the chassis in the vertical position, front down on a hard surface, then use a flat nosed screwdriver to push down from the top side of the chassis onto the side of the pin, pushing down in the direction of the hard surface and it pops out easily.


----------

